# Article: Borders May Be Dead, But e-Reader Kobo Is Still Alive And Kicking



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

Borders May Be Dead, But e-Reader Kobo Is Still Alive And Kicking
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/18/borders-may-be-dead-but-e-reader-kobo-is-still-alive-and-kicking/


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I have tried to get my books available for Kobo, with no success.  I tried through Borders, but they wante dto charge me for each book.  I tried to do it right through Kobo and found their formatting and upload procedures baffling.  I have tried Smashwords, but also consistently run into formatting problems.

I am afraid I have had to decide to skip the Kobo audience and stick with Kindle, Nook and Google.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

You have to notice something, the best and original things to find through internet are not for free. try again kobo, you will be satisfy.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

Just posting to say I went to borders a week ago and wow, it is scary looking in there now.  Shame they are going out of business.


----------

